

The 7-year quest of an avid bicyclist to invent and market a new seat design - grellas
http://www.canadianbusiness.com/article/42339--woman-seeks-invents-new-design-for-bike-seats

======
makecheck
I Googled another article that may be better...one that actually shows a
picture of the product and the woman behind it (the original article was kind
of lacking in those details):

[http://www.behealthyspringfield.com/sections/abes-
army/a-bic...](http://www.behealthyspringfield.com/sections/abes-
army/a-bicycle-seat-built-for-comfort)

------
ScottBurson
Looks like a good product. My current bike seat certainly isn't anything
special. I think I'll try this one.

